# Congratulations Nicky Henderson



## scotlass (29 December 2017)

In what has been an awful week for racing, some good news .. Nicky Henderson has been made a Royal Victorian Order Lieutenant (LVO) in the New Year's Honours for services as a trainer to the Queen's racehorses.


----------



## Clodagh (30 December 2017)

Very good for him. If, however, you felt there had been excessive fatalities and injuries this week perhaps you would not care overmuch if one of the chief protagantists was off to see the Queen? 
(Personally I love NH racing but this week has been awful)


----------



## tristar (30 December 2017)

why do we think it has been such a disaster the week?


----------



## scotlass (30 December 2017)

tristar said:



			why do we think it has been such a disaster the week?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, there have been at least 13 fatalities this week, most at Leopardstown, but also including Nicky Henderson's Lessons in Milan this afternoon


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 December 2017)

tristar said:



			why do we think it has been such a disaster the week?
		
Click to expand...

The numbers are probably average for the number of runners there have been. But this week there has been far more race meetings than normal with every race near full to the safety limit because everyone is off work and can go and watch their horses run and take the family.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 December 2017)

There have been 27 race meetings on since boxing day. 7 races per card (a couple of beach donkey derbies had 8) produces 189 races. Say on average each race had 15 runners that's nearly 3500 horses racing in 4 days. That's a lot of horses, a lot of mangled ground and a lot of Man power!


----------



## scotlass (31 December 2017)

EKW said:



			There have been 27 race meetings on since boxing day. 7 races per card (a couple of beach donkey derbies had 8) produces 189 races. Say on average each race had 15 runners that's nearly 3500 horses racing in 4 days. That's a lot of horses, a lot of mangled ground and a lot of Man power!
		
Click to expand...


Until the last four furlongs, I had hopes for your Voyage a New York


----------



## bonny (31 December 2017)

EKW said:



			There have been 27 race meetings on since boxing day. 7 races per card (a couple of beach donkey derbies had 8) produces 189 races. Say on average each race had 15 runners that's nearly 3500 horses racing in 4 days. That's a lot of horses, a lot of mangled ground and a lot of Man power!
		
Click to expand...

Your statistics are way of the mark, the average over the Christmas period is probably 6 or 7 horses per race but for whatever reason ground/bad luck/Mullins yard being out of form it has been a bad week for jump racing and Nicky Henderson getting an award hardly makes up for it .


----------



## tristar (31 December 2017)

lot of mangled ground? sadly horses are made of glass, jumping at full speed ridden by, sorry to say this, but  ridden by very young inexperienced men some of the time, we are not talking`clear round` here, its giving everything, including sadly your life.

leopardstown was some exhibition of christ knows what, battlefield springs to mind


----------



## claracanter (1 January 2018)

Yes, congratulations to Nicky. I think he's a brilliant trainer, not exactly sure what it is he has been awarded, I haven't heard of that one before. 

As for the fatalities, a really tragic week and I wonder with such bad ground at the moment, are tracks running when maybe they should be abandoned. I know soft ground is better for fallers that good ground but there have been too many recently.


----------

